# أساسيات الاتصالات



## aboashoor (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* 
ثلاثه ملفات من اساسيات الاتصالات من المنهج السعودي للمعاهد الفنية والتقنية باللغة العربية فيها مواضيع بسيطة وسلسة عن الاتصالات تعتبر البوابة الرئيسية لعلم الاتصالات واي شخص يجد صعوبة باي من المواضيع يطرح عنوان الموضوع وساضع الشرح والتفسير المناسب ان شاء الله*
* الرابط التالي:*
*هنا*​


----------



## aloveash (12 مارس 2011)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أسد القدس (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## عماد الكبير (12 مارس 2011)




----------



## samerco99 (24 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng'r.Firas (25 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافية....


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

